# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My right side - just before trimming



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I would like to share with you a picture of my tank just before trimming. It's 6 feet long and I am showing here the right side. The left side is still under construction.

What do you say?










Aviel.


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I would like to share with you a picture of my tank just before trimming. It's 6 feet long and I am showing here the right side. The left side is still under construction.

What do you say?










Aviel.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

The colors and the health of the plants looks excellent. Is that Mexican Oak Leaf (unsure of the latin name) in the front. Looks great to me!


----------



## Nuno Silva (Jun 3, 2005)

hello,

Very beautiful plants, it looks nice!

So, you did win the battle with cianobacteria. I'm heaving the same problem. What do you suggest?


----------



## aviel (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks!

Go for 5mg/L Erythromycin for few days - that should solve the problem.

Aviel.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey, 

Thats looks beautiful. It would be interesting if you could give us a shot of the entire tank, just so we can see the difference between "under construction" and "planted". I'm always in awe of tanks that are that heavily planted and have no gunk in the plants. Some technical info would be great. 

can't wait to see the rest of the tank, when its finished.

BEN


----------



## Seattle_Bill (Oct 29, 2004)

Very nice and just love the plant selection you have here, keep us updated with a full tank pic. You surely have something special in the works here.

Bill


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

very nice...yeah we need a shot of the entire tank


----------

